# Loading 38 with 357 dies



## rednecks70 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a Lee single stage press and the problem is with the powder through die. When the ram is at full extension and the cartridge is in the die as far as possible, the disk does not travel far enough to drop the charge into the hole in the die. I've tried adjusting the die but it always comes up short. I know the 357 case is longer than the 38 and that is why I'm having this problem. I starting searching for a new die and they all seem to work with 38 or 357 so now I'm wondering why this die isn't working. Is there something I'm missing? Or a quick fix? Thanks.

John


----------



## MMCSRET (May 31, 2011)

You do have to readjust the die lower in the press in order to flare and charge a 38 case and then adjust the die back up in order to get the correct flare and charge for the 357. It makes for a more complicated arrangement but adjustments must be made to compensate for the longer/shorter case . The instructions that came with the die set should help; or go to the Lee site and download and print a set of die instructions.
I put the die in the press with the nut in the die and then adjust to get my flare. Then remove the nut from the top of the die and screw the powder measure into the die and you should be ready to go. The depth that the die is set in the press is what controls the flare and the powder throw.


----------



## HARTLOCK (Aug 11, 2011)

******* 70s, as they say, you cant get there from here. You can load .357's with .38
special dies, but not the other way around, for the reasons you have already noticed.
You can extend the .38 special dies to accomodate the longer .357 case, but you
cant lower the .357 dies enuff to load .38's. So, if you just want one set of dies for
both calibers, then get the .38 special dies. Hope this helps you.


----------



## MMCSRET (May 31, 2011)

The Lee 38/357 powder thru expander die is the same part # for both. It is just an adjustment. Where the problem of loading 38 in a 357 die is crimping after the bullet is seated. Look closely at your adjustment procedures.

PS-I just posted that the part # was the same, looked at the Lee site and I see I was wrong. I have one of each from years ago and they are marked the same. My mistake, I apologize for the misinformation. Mine can be used interchangeably, maybe you can purchase a single die.


----------

